# A Peaceful Shawl



## Fiber Flux Jennifer (Nov 23, 2011)

A simple and beautiful shawl that can be knit up quickly and makes a lovely gift!

http://fiberflux.blogspot.com/2011/03/free-pattern-peaceful-shawl.html


----------



## Fiber Flux Jennifer (Nov 23, 2011)

Here's another picture:


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Looks lovely and such a super colour just the colours i like myself.


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this pattern. I have a friend going through radiation therapy right now, so I'll be doing this right away. Thank you again.


----------



## Sallyflymi (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. Great looking shawl.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern - lovely shawl.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Your shawl design is lovely and I will use it for some of my charity knitting as well. Thanks.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Thank you for the link to this lovely shawl. One of my knitting groups just adopted a senior citizens home to knit for and this will make a perfect project.


----------



## sholen (Mar 1, 2011)

Love the soft blend of colors. What painterly color of Homespun did you use? Thanx.


----------



## RavenRose (Nov 18, 2011)

Jennifer, this is beyond beautiful...love the mauevy watercolor hues....copied pattern and will go to HobbyLobby tomorrow and try to find this exact shade of yarn...thank you dear sister for this so simple and easy, but lovely PeacefulShawl pattern....want to make some for my aunties....


----------



## BSH (Oct 8, 2011)

Lovely, i can't wait to start this one.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Very nice, would be a good one for donating :-D


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Ahhh, I love Homespun for shawls! It makes up so beautifully and washes/dries in the machine perfectly!


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. I have a lot of Homespun yarn, so will be doing a few of these.


----------



## AnnKnits (Oct 19, 2011)

Nice pattern to intro someone to lace knitting---simple, beautiful, functional and qiuck. May use it with my 12 year old daughter. thank you


----------



## Fiber Flux Jennifer (Nov 23, 2011)

I believe the color is called Mixed Berries... ;-)


sholen said:


> Love the soft blend of colors. What painterly color of Homespun did you use? Thanx.


----------



## Fiber Flux Jennifer (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks, you all are so sweet!!


----------



## sholen (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks. I'll check it out.


----------



## RavenRose (Nov 18, 2011)

Couldn't find find LionBrandHomespun at HobbyLobby or
anywhere else close so got CaronSimplySoft in AutumnMaize......feels like silk....have done 8 rows and I love it already....hope this was a good choice because Squash approves and it matches her coat perfectly...need I say more...smile...


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

